# passer / réussir / avoir (un examen, son bac, etc.)



## pnok

Quand on dit simplement
J'ai passé l'examen il y a un ans.
sans rien ajouter,
est-ce qu'on comprends seulement que je me suis presenté mais on peut rien deviner sur le résultat
ou
est-ce qu'on comprend implicitement qu j'ai réussi ?


----------



## Chimel

Bonne question ! 

Passer un examen signifie simplement subir cet examen, sans que cela permette de présager du résultat. D'ailleurs, on peut aussi passer une épreuve qui n'est pas sanctionnée par une réussite ou un échec, comme une visite médicale.

Cela dit, on entend aussi, de manière quelque peu abusive, "il a passé son permis de conduire à 19 ans", ce qui implique généralement qu'il l'a réussi. Mais je pense qu'il s'agit d'un emploi criticable dans la mesure où il introduit précisément une ambiguité sur le sens à donner au verbe.


----------



## pnok

Alors que devrais-je dire pour exprimer l'idée du résultat positif ?
J'ai réussi à l'examen ?
Ou y a-t-il d'autres expression ?


----------



## tilt

pnok said:


> J'ai réussi à l'examen ?


Ou encore _J'ai été reçu à l'examen_.


----------



## olisagar

Autre possibilité
J'ai été admis(e) à l'examen.


----------



## xmarabout

Cette proposition n'est pas comprise de la même manière dans toute la francophonie... Personnellement, j'aurais tendance à comprendre cela comme _j'ai passé une sélection qui m'a permis de tenter l'examen _(je suis admis [sous-entendu: à passer] l'examen). Si je ne me trompe, cette expression est un peu franco-française.


----------



## tilt

Ferais-tu la même restriction pour _être reçu à un examen_ ?
Parce qu'en effet, en tant que français, je comprends _être admis à un examen _comme signifiant la même chose, c'est à dire _réussir un examen_.


----------



## olisagar

C'est possible. En France lorsque les résultats sont affichés, il est souvent indiqué "admis" ou  "ajourné". Admissible signifiant la possibilité de passer l'étape suivante de l'examen.


----------



## xmarabout

Confirmation d'une prof de français:
- _être reçu à un examen_ et _être admis à un examen_
sont bien des expressions franco-françaises...
Nous dirons, en Belgique,_ réussir un examen_ ou _passer un examen_ avec, dans cette dernière expression le doute qu'indiquait Chimel quant au résultat.


----------



## Chimel

Je confirme les dires de mon éminent compatriote. 

Je dirais qu'en Belgique _être reçu _est compris mais n'est guère utilisé. Je n'imagine pas un jeune attendant son copain à la sortie de l'examen et lui demandant: "Alors, tu as été reçu?" Ce sera toujours "Tu as réussi?"

C'est la même chose pour _être admis_, avec en plus, dans certains cas, le risque de confusion évoqué plus haut (avoir réussi une présélection ou réunir les conditions pour pouvoir simplement passer l'examen).

J'ignore si ces expressions peuvent être qualifiées de franco-françaises, et ne sont donc pas courantes non plus en Suisse, au Québec, en Afrique etc., ou si c'est nous qui faisons exception en ne les utilisant pas.


----------



## eusakdi

Bonjour

Pour éviter toute confusion on peut utiliser : "J'ai obtenu mon examen il y a un an".

a+


----------



## Aoyama

Tout ce qui a été dit plus haut est très pertinent. Maintenant, on peut s'interroger aussi sur _la différence de sens selon l'auxiliaire_ du verbe passer.
"Avoir passé" signifie simplement "participer à l'épreuve" alors que "être passé" signifie "avoir réussi" (intransitif).
Il est cependant vrai que l'usage mélange les deux, probablement sous l'influence de l'anglais (to have passed).
Mais on entendra sûrement "j'ai passé !" pour "je suis passé !", comme aussi " tu as passé ?" pour "tu es passé ?".
En plus de tous les verbes évoqués (être admis, reçu etc) on a aussi, simplement "avoir" (décrocher).
Je l'ai eu (l'examen), je ne l'ai pas eu.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Aoyama said:


> [...] Mais on entendra sûrement "j'ai passé !" pour "je suis passé !",  comme aussi " tu as passé ?" pour "tu es passé ?". [...]


Ah bon ? Où ? Quand ? 

Edit: comme je n'ai jamais entendu ça, je suis juste curieuse... je ne mets pas en doute le fait que toi, tu l'entends.


----------



## xmarabout

eusakdi said:


> Pour éviter toute confusion on peut utiliser : "J'ai obtenu mon examen il y a un an".


Personnellement, je ne crois pas que c'est correct: on n'_obtient_ pas un examen; on obtient un permis (de conduire), un diplôme, un certificat voire des points mais pas l'examen en lui même qui, pour moi est l'épreuve (orale ou écrite) mais pas le résultat de l'épreuve.


----------



## Aoyama

Non, on n'obtient pas un examen, on obtient une qualification qui peut être acquise en passant un examen et en le réussissant.

Maintenant, @ Karine : "je suis passé de justesse" etc, se dit. Maintenant, c'est vrai aussi qu'on dira aussi "tu as passé ton bac ?". "Je suis passé" est intransitif, comme on dirait aussi "il est passé en seconde" (la classe, mais le raisonnement me semble le même quand on parle de vitesse aussi).


----------



## Nicomon

xmarabout said:


> Confirmation d'une prof de français:
> - _être reçu à un examen_ et _être admis à un examen_
> sont bien des expressions franco-françaises...
> Nous dirons, en Belgique,_ réussir un examen_ ou _passer un examen_ avec, dans cette dernière expression le doute qu'indiquait Chimel quant au résultat.


 Bonjour xmarabout (et les autres),

Ce serait la même chose au Québec, il me semble. Je ne dirais pas non plus être _admis/reçu à un examen, _si je voulais dire que je l'ai _réussi _ou_ passé _(dans le sens : obtenu au moins la note de passage). 

Si j'entends : _J'ai été admis(e) à la faculté de médecine _(par exemple)... là je comprends que la personne a réussi les examens/rempli les conditions nécessaires d'admission. 

Je suis d'accord avec  toi et Aoyama, pour ce qui est de : « _J'ai obtenu mon examen_ », qui me semble bien curieux.


----------



## Aoyama

> Si j'entends : _J'ai été admis(e) à la faculté de médecine _(par exemple)... là je comprends que la personne a réussi les examens/rempli les conditions nécessaires d'admission.


si on veut pinailler un peu on pourrait dire que "être admis" implique plus un _concours_ qu'un examen. C'est la cas en France pour la médecine.
On aurait donc : "j'ai été admis" (concours), "je suis passé" (examen) ...


----------



## Nicomon

Ao, j'ai employé _admettre_ dans ce sens : 





> Consentir à recevoir (qqn), accueillir. Admettre un nouvel élu au sein du caucus. *Faculté qui admet plus de mille étudiants étrangers.*


 _J'ai été admise __à l'examen d'admission_ (acceptée au concours). _ Après l'avoir réussi haut la main, j'ai été accueillie/reçue à bras ouverts _(admise à la faculté, donc).
 
Et pour ce qui est de _avoir passé _(qu'il m'arrrive de dire) dans le sens d'examen réussi : 





> passer [Figuré]* [Impropre*] Réussir. Elle n’a pas encore passé le baccalauréat. Passer un examen d’entrée. Alors, chef, je passe l’inspection?


----------



## Aoyama

D'accord Nico.
Maintenant, on pourrait avoir ce type de différence :
  . elle a été admise en deuxième année (qui impliquerait, même si pas _sine qua non_, un concours)
  . elle est passée en deuxième année (passage normal, suite à examens ou notes)
de là d'ailleurs le concept d'_admissible _(à l'ENA, à l'agrégation etc) qui signifie que le candidat a la note requise pour être admis mais que le nombre (quota) de personnes pouvant être admises étant atteint, il (elle) ne peut pas être pris(e) en compte.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Aoyama said:


> [...] Maintenant, @ Karine : "je suis passé de justesse" etc, se dit. Maintenant, c'est vrai aussi qu'on dira aussi "tu as passé ton bac ?". "Je suis passé" est intransitif, comme on dirait aussi "il est passé en seconde" (la classe, mais le raisonnement me semble le même quand on parle de vitesse aussi).


Merci Ao. C'est seulement avec avoir que je n'avais jamais entendu cet emploi sans complément, comme tu l'avais écrit dans ton précédent post (« j'ai passé ! » / « tu as passé ? »). Merci aussi à Nico pour la référence.
Et chez moi, quand quelqu'un passe son bac (ou l'a passé), c'est qu'il est en train de passer les épreuves du bac. Il ne l'a pas encore obtenu, il faut attendre les résultats ! (ceci pour répondre à pnok)


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Je vous rejoinds pour demander une toute petite question!

Autre sens de "passer" par rapport à _l'examen_ ne serait-il pas dans: Elle a passé son examen avec succès. (= réussir # échouer)?

(en comparaison avec: Elle a passé son examen dans la salle 203.)


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, "passer avec succès" = _réussir_.

Mais on parle en général simplement de _passer un examen_ (c'est-à-dire de se soumettre à ses épreuves), puis de _réussir_ - ou _échouer à_ - celui-ci.

Je ne crois pas qu'on utilise souvent "passer un examen" pour dire qu'on l'a réussi.

Par ailleurs :
je vous rejoins
on ne "demande" pas une question : on _pose une question_ (ou on _demande quelque chose_)


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup snarkhunter,

Justement je voudrais savoir si "passer un examen" seul et sans emploi de "avec succès" aurait le même sens que "réussir"!

Donc je conclus que pour avoir le sens de "réussir" il faut absolument employer "avec succès" ou q.q. ch de la sorte!

p.s. merci pour les corrections des erreurs! Je ne sais pas pourquoi je les commises alors que je les savais. (peut-être une fatigue de la fin de la journée!)


----------



## Comtois

Ce n'est pas si simple, il me semble.
Certes, a priori passer un examen n'est pas le réussir : « J'ai passé le bac, et j'attends la publication des résultats. »
Mais, si on dit « j'ai passé le bac en 1988 », tout le monde comprendra qu'on l'a réussi, à moins qu'on ne précise « et j'ai échoué ».
« J'ai passé le bac avec succès en 1988 » ne serait pas un pléonasme, mais serait perçu comme inutilement redondant, je crois.


----------



## Marie3933

Chaton.marchande said:


> Justement je voudrais savoir si "passer un examen" seul et sans emploi de "avec succès" aurait le même sens que "réussir"! Non. C'est simplement faire un examen, se présenter à un examen.
> 
> Donc je conclus que pour avoir le sens de "réussir" il faut absolument employer "avec succès" ou q.q. ch de la sorte!  Ou simplement, utiliser le verbe « réussir ».


Comtois, il y a des milliers de jeunes qui passent le bac chaque année mais tous ne réussissent pas.


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour j'ai toujours employé réussir à un examen et échouer à un examen.

Est-il possible d'employer aussi le verbe avoir? Je l'entends pas mal de fois

Par exemple: j'ai eu mon examen.

Les étudiants ont réussi à l'examen de civilisation
Les étudiants ont échoué à l'examen de civilisation
Les étudiants ont eu l'examen de civilisation

Merci


----------



## xmarabout

_avoir  l'examen_ se dit au sens de passer l'examen ou de "subir" l'examen.
Les étudiants ont eu l'examen de civilisation = Les étudiants ont passé l'examen de civilisation
J'ai un examen mardi = je vais passer un examen mardi


----------



## sanchez90

Merci pour votre réponse.

Le verbe avoir peut-il signifier aussi "réussir"?

J'ai eu l'examen de français audio-visuel (J'ai réussi à l'examen de français audio-visuel)

Mercu


----------



## xmarabout

Non, pas pour moi... En tout cas, je ne le comprendrais pas du tout comme cela.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour Sanchez90,

Ton insistance est pertinente, car on entend "avoir un examen" dans le sens de "réussir (à) un examen".

J'ai assez souvent entendu des phrases de ce genre : "Il a eu son examen" (dans le sens de "il a réussi à son examen"), "J'ai eu mon examen de biologie".

Cela dit, cet emploi de "avoir un examen" appartient au style relâché. Il convient, à mon sens, dans une langue surveillée, d'employer cette expression dans le sens de "avoir un examen à passer" ("J'ai un examen de biologie lundi prochain.").


----------



## Maître Capello

Roméo31 said:


> "Il a eu son examen" (dans le sens de "il a réussi à son examen"), "J'ai eu mon examen de biologie".


Tout d'abord, je ne comprendrais jamais _réussir_ mais uniquement _passer_ dans ce cas-là. Il s'agit sans doute d'une confusion avec le cas où le COD n'est pas un examen, mais un titre décerné : _avoir son bac, diplôme_, etc. Par ailleurs, vous avez changé l'article indéfini en adjectif possessif… Avec l'article indéfini (_avoir *un* examen_), il n'y a qu'un seul sens possible : _passer un examen_.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Eh oui! on entend en ce qui concerne les résultats d'un examen : "Tu es passé ? Oui, je suis passé." Ou bien même : "Tu as passé ?" (Dans la région Midi-Pyrénées, notamment.)

Par ailleurs, on entend avec "avoir" : "J'ai eu l'examen de.. (biologie, par ex.) dans le sens de : "J'ai réussi (à) mon examen de..."  (Mais : "J'ai un examen d'anatomie lundi prochain.").

Cela étant, je ne recommande pas ces tournures, qui relèvent d'un style relâché.


Maître Capello said:


> Tout d'abord, je ne comprendrais jamais _réussir_ mais uniquement _passer_ dans ce cas-là. Il s'agit sans doute d'une confusion avec le cas où le COD n'est pas un examen, mais un titre décerné : _avoir son bac, diplôme_, etc. Par ailleurs, vous avez changé l'article indéfini en adjectif possessif… Avec l'article indéfini (_avoir *un* examen_), il n'y a qu'un seul sens possible : _passer un examen_.


Que vous le vouliez ou non, "j'ai eu mon/l'examen de.." s'emploie en France au sens de "j'ai réussi (à) mon examen de..." Combien de fois j'ai entendu des étudiants dire : "T'as eu l'examen ?" dans ce sens là!  "J'ai eu l'examen de biologie, il ne me reste plus qu'à avoir l'examen de ..."

Cela dit, comme je l'ai déjà indiqué, ce type de tournures appartient au registre relâché, et j'en déconseille l'emploi.


----------



## sanchez90

Merci pour vos réponse... Je suis arrivée à ces conclusions.

J'ai un examen lundi prochain= avoir
Les étudiants devront passer leur examen lundi prochain 
Tous les étudiants ont réussi leur examen (langage relâche = ils ont eu leur examen/ils n'ont pas échoué)


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Il m'est avis qu'en France, en disant j'ai obtenu/eu mon examen, on entend en fait j'ai obtenu/eu mon diplôme : j'ai eu mon BAC/brevet/doctorat...


----------



## Roméo31

sanchez90 said:


> Je suis arrivée à ces conclusions.
> J'ai un examen lundi prochain= avoir
> Les étudiants devront passer leur examen lundi prochain
> Tous les étudiants ont réussi leur examen (langage relâche = ils ont eu leur examen/ils n'ont pas échoué)


Bonsoir Sanchez!

C'est tout à fait cela.



Lacuzon said:


> Il m'est avis qu'en France, en disant j'ai obtenu/eu mon examen, on entend en fait j'ai obtenu/eu mon diplôme : j'ai eu mon BAC/brevet/doctorat...



Tout à fait.


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

Semaine prochaine j'ai l'examen du DELF B1. Dites-moi si les versions ci-dessous sont correctes:

Je dois passer l'examen du DELF B1 la semaine prochaine
J'ai l'examen du DELF B1 la semaine prochaine

Si le résultat sera positif:
J'ai réussi mon examen du DELF B1

En cas d'échec:
J'ai échoue mon examen (est-ce que ça se dit?)

Merci


----------



## tilt

Je dois passer l'examen du DELF B1 la semaine prochaine. 
J'ai l'examen du DELF B1 la semaine prochaine.  (dans un registre plus familier)

J'ai réussi mon examen du DELF B1. 

J'ai échoue mon examen. 
J'ai *raté *mon examen. 
J'ai échou*é à* mon examen. 


Mais je suis sûr que tu vas réussir !


----------



## Readomingues

Dans cette phrase: 'Je pense que cette année le bac est super difficile. J'espère que j’irai *l'avoir* car j’ai vraiment envie d'aller à la fac.', au lieu de *l'avoir*, je voudrais employer le verbe *réussir*. Ce serait: ...j'irai *lui réussir* car...?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

J'espère l'avoir => j'espère le réussir.
J'espère que je l'aurai => j'espère que je le réussirai (mais la tournure est lourde et maladroite).
J'espère que je réussirai à l'avoir.

On ne dit pas « j'irai l'avoir », il faut utiliser le présent : « j'espère que je vais l'avoir ».


----------



## In-Su

Dans la langue orale, "avoir" remplace les verbes "obtenir" et "recevoir". exemple : j'ai eu ton SMS
J'espère que je l'obtiendrai / le réussirai.


----------

